# Outcast PAC rafts question



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep they're the same thing....just without the choice of color.


----------



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought they were a different PVC fabric, kinda like the tribs?


----------



## GrizDave (Nov 20, 2020)

That PAC will fish just fine. I had one for 6 years and a well made durable boat. Lighter fabric that the Aire boat but durable. A good boat. It will last you many years


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Only the fish cats are of lesser quality material... the PAC series boats are the exact same as the puma series. All the specs are on their website.


----------

